# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  ¿Cómo crear nuevos temas propios?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Para quienes no saben cómo publicar sus propios temas en el foro, les explico para que puedan compartir sus preguntas, opiniones, críticas, denuncias o informaciones, entre todos los usuarios y visitantes que entran al foro. 
Antes que nada, deben ingresar a AgroFórum.pe con su nombre de usuario y contraseña -es necesario registrarse de manera gratuita-. Luego deben seguir estos pasos: 
1) Busca el foro más indicado para publicar tu tema o aviso.
2) Entra al foro y apreta el botón que dice *"Crear Nuevo Tema"*, que se encuentra arriba de todos los temas que hay dentro del foro que elegiste.
3) Te aparecerá una caja con dos campos para llenar:Título y Mensaje
4) Llena esos campos con el título y el desarrollo de tu tema. Puedes editar el tipo de letra, adjuntar fotos, etc.
5) Finalmente debes apretar el botón que dice *"Enviar Nuevo Tema"*, que se encuentra más abajo de la caja del mensaje. 
Los que no entienden cómo funciona el foro, no olviden revisar el botón de *"Ayuda"* que se encuentra en el menú de opciones abajo del logotipo principal de AgroFórum.pe. 
Por último, no olviden que es mejor plantear sus dudas públicamente en los diversos foros, que hacerlo mediante mensajes privados, ya que más usuarios podrán opinar o ayudarlo, fomentando el intercambio de información entre quienes forman parte de AgroFórum.pe  
SaludosTemas similares: ¿Cómo suscribirse a los distintos temas del foro para no perderlos? Blgo Vivas Bancallan, Julio ( especialista en temas relacionados a control biologico y microbiologico Artículo: Autoridades del agua de Brasil y Perú promoverán acciones sobre temas hídricos Artículo: Minag, Conveagro y JNUDRP conforman Mesa de Diálogo sobre temas pendientes en el sector INIA apuesta por la biotecnología para crear frutos resistentes a virus

----------


## javier_insaurralde

HOLA COMO LE VA LE CUENTO SOMOS DE LA PROVINCIA DE SAN JUAN Y SOMOS PRODUCTORES DE SEMILLAS DE CEBOLLAS.TENEMOS CLIENTES POR TODOS EL PAIS Y LE ESTAMOS OFRECIENDO A SU EMPRESA SEMILLAS DE CEBOLLAS CON UN PODER DE GERMINACION DE % 95 COSECHA 2010 A UN PRECIO REALMENTE MUY BUENOS SE HACEN ENVIOS CONTRA REEMBOLSO Y LAS VARIEDADE QUE TENEMOS SON VAL-14 SINTETICA VALENCIANA Y GRANO  DE ORO A UN PRECIO REALMENTE MUY BUENO. $90.00, $100.00 Y $110.00. LOS PAGOS SE HACEN SE HACEN POR CUENTAS CORRIENTES O POR GIROS BANCARIOS, SI LE INTERESA ESPERO SU RESPUESTA A LA BREVEDAD MUCHAS GRACIAS Y DISCULPE LAS MOLESTIS. 
ATTE. ESTEBAN
CEL:0264-154691045
hotmail: sanjua_2004@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> HOLA COMO LE VA LE CUENTO SOMOS DE LA PROVINCIA DE SAN JUAN Y SOMOS PRODUCTORES DE SEMILLAS DE CEBOLLAS.TENEMOS CLIENTES POR TODOS EL PAIS Y LE ESTAMOS OFRECIENDO A SU EMPRESA SEMILLAS DE CEBOLLAS CON UN PODER DE GERMINACION DE % 95 COSECHA 2010 A UN PRECIO REALMENTE MUY BUENOS SE HACEN ENVIOS CONTRA REEMBOLSO Y LAS VARIEDADE QUE TENEMOS SON VAL-14 SINTETICA VALENCIANA Y GRANO  DE ORO A UN PRECIO REALMENTE MUY BUENO. $90.00, $100.00 Y $110.00. LOS PAGOS SE HACEN SE HACEN POR CUENTAS CORRIENTES O POR GIROS BANCARIOS, SI LE INTERESA ESPERO SU RESPUESTA A LA BREVEDAD MUCHAS GRACIAS Y DISCULPE LAS MOLESTIS. 
> ATTE. ESTEBAN
> CEL:0264-154691045
> hotmail: sanjua_2004@hotmail.com

 Estimado Esteban: 
Veo que no entendiste muy bien los pasos para crear nuevos temas propios, ya que en este caso haz respondido uno creado por mí que poco tiene que ver con el tema de venta de semillas de cebolla. 
La idea es que crees un nuevo tema el foro de Material Genético, para que allí publiques toda la información al respecto de tu producto y tu servicio. 
Saludos

----------

